# Windows 8 refuses to load.



## Riddim ryder (Apr 5, 2016)

I currently have a a Toshiba satellite laptop on windows 8, last night the battery went and when I restarted I was given a blue screen that said it needed to fix errors. The computer restarted and said it was automatically fixing errors. Once that had finished the second screen is black with a white mouse that moves. Nothing else no log in screen nothing. 
I restarted computer pressing F12 and tried to refresh computer and was told the drive where windows is located is locked. I went in search of the answer on Google and tried the cmd.exe. 

I typed in bootsect.exe /nt60 all/force 

All files successfully updated NTFS. Except for the C drive . It displayed "could not open Root directory : the parameter incorrect 

I can't even get it to boot up in safe mode. 

I don't have a clue how to fix it. The laptop is my nephews I don't have a windows 8 disc or another computer. All my files and my nephews are on the laptop. Is there anyway I can fix it so the laptop loads as normal and all our files are still there


----------



## Riddim ryder (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry should have been attached to original post. 
Everything is fine apart from drive C .


----------



## Riddim ryder (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow 2 days and still no one has helped me
.. brilliant that. .


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Sorry you have had to wait but you should understand that _everyone_ who helps out here give up their own free time voluntarily, ie., no-one gets paid.

Also, particularly staff members, look for threads with zero replies. This is post #4 so your thread now doesn't stand out as it would.

Please be patient, our general rule is that, if you haven't received a reply within 72 hours from your original post, you may reply to your thread with, "Bump please". This will bring your thread back to the top of the list.

Lastly, this is an international forum so you have to take time zones into account. Its lunch time here in the UK but the Americans are just going to work. In parts of Australia, people are getting ready for bed, if you see what I mean.

Good luck. :smile:

Edit; Some more system specs would certainly help. You say its a Toshiba Satellite but what is the exact model number? Most laptops have a recovery partition and I'm thinking that may be a good place to start.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You could try FixMBR.
Failing that the only other option may be to remove the drive and connect it to another computer via a USB adapter to attempt to recover data, as the drive sounds like it has failed or is failing.


----------

